# Mosins...



## Hydrashoks

hey is this thing on?
*am I banned from here too?

What's up ladies...


Haven't been around, but here's a recent project completed on a Mosin I bought and refinished a few months back...

Figgered sitting home after a dual tooth extraction, this would be a good diversion while utilizing some Corona and a James Bond marathon...

I made it adjustable, and it's set for my arm length to lock up a good solid hold.

Feedback?







knot gets moved w the skull to keep the slack in...







Ran them yesterday with some Glocks (can I say that here?) and had a good ole' time....


----------



## HardcoreSlot

Looks sweet!
Also, the thing that prevents me from making a whole bunch of slings is those clips. they are HUGE and HEAVY. 
If I had a place where i could get mash hooks or those condor(i think) hooks, id be all over these. Even these or sqeeze clips that are smaller/alum would be better.


----------



## Apyl

Nice sling and guns !


----------



## Hydrashoks

HardcoreSlot said:


> Looks sweet!
> Also, the thing that prevents me from making a whole bunch of slings is those clips. they are HUGE and HEAVY.
> If I had a place where i could get mash hooks or those condor(i think) hooks, id be all over these. Even these or sqeeze clips that are smaller/alum would be better.


it's not a highspeedlowdragoperator rifle. No plans to HELO in with it. I've plenty of other attachments that I could have used instead. I've done w integrated stock rifle swivels that work well, but all in all, I don't like paracord for a serious sling. Its more for the looks!


----------



## ThreeJ

Looks like a good time... nice sling too.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

Hydrashoks said:


> it's not a highspeedlowdragoperator rifle. No plans to HELO in with it. I've plenty of other attachments that I could have used instead. I've done w integrated stock rifle swivels that work well, but all in all, I don't like paracord for a serious sling. Its more for the looks!


I hear ya, just sayin. those big steel clips over power the weight of the sling and bang on the stock. Just sayin'


----------



## Hydrashoks

lol, srsly?

thanks, i'm pretty sure you'll get over it.

*thumbs*


----------



## cv66seabear

Nice. I'm about to swap my M-N stock for a black monte carlo. Sling would look nice on the black stock. Did you think of using plastic QR buckles to attach to the stock loops? I admit I haven't braided one darn thing et, so don't know if I'm talking out my a$$, but seems like a possibility.

On a side note, are you loading single rounds or using a stripper clip? I'm considering ordering some stripper clips, but seems folks are split on whether to use or not to use.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

cv66seabear said:


> On a side note, are you loading single rounds or using a stripper clip? I'm considering ordering some stripper clips, but seems folks are split on whether to use or not to use.


I am almost afraid to express my opinion/experience but they are a pain in the *** FOR ME.

Ive used old and new clips with all kinds of ammo, and I just cant get them to go smoothly. with some jostling I can usually get them all in, but it honeslty takes longer than just feeding them in one by one out of my pocket.


----------



## Vin

HardcoreSlot said:


> I am almost afraid to express my opinion/experience but they are a pain in the *** FOR ME.
> 
> Ive used old and new clips with all kinds of ammo, and I just cant get them to go smoothly. with some jostling I can usually get them all in, but it honeslty takes longer than just feeding them in one by one out of my pocket.


Hydra, very nice sling indeed.

And Hardcore, I've noticed almost always I get rim lock when using stripper clips. I don't like them.


----------



## cv66seabear

Guess I won't wast the money! Thanks guys. Pics of mine when I get the stock and make the swap (it's on backorder.)


----------

